# Whats your riding history?



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Riding Questionairre:

1. How old are you?

2. How old were you when you started riding?

3. How long have you been riding?

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you?

5. How many horses have you had?

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse?

7. Are your horses shod or unshod?

8. Clipped or Unclipped?

9. Whats your favourite riding event?

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment?


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

1. How old are you? *15*

2. How old were you when you started riding? *15*

3. How long have you been riding? *7 months*

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? *riding school*

5. How many horses have you had? *1*

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? *knocked out and getting a concussion*

7. Are your horses shod or unshod? *shod on front 2 feet due to badly cracked hoof that is growing out*

8. Clipped or Unclipped? *unclipped*

9. Whats your favourite riding event? *eventing *

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? *I was riding with my cousin, and we had a race gallopping up the hill. When i got to the top, i leaned over to the side, and my saddle slipped under the horses belly. I had forgotten to tighten the girth.  *


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Riding Questionairre:

1. How old are you? nineteen

2. How old were you when you started riding? About nine

3. How long have you been riding? Seriously riding for about 7 years, riding daily or as much as possible for about 9 and riding whenever there was a horse within my reach for about 10 or 11 years. 

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? I've had five instructors over the years as well as trial and error on my part.

5. How many horses have you had? one, he's twenty-two now :wink:

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? When I was young, I fell over the horses shoulder and my hand landed beneath his hoof as his leg was coming down. Off the horse, I have been kicked as well as slammed against a wall. I have had my heels and toes stepped on countless times. I haven't had serious injuries, I've been lucky.

7. Are your horses shod or unshod? Until two years ago, shod on all fours. Two years ago, no shoes, currently shoes on the front two.

8. Clipped or Unclipped? Unclipped! I don't like horses being clipped. I've seen few body clips I like.

9. Whats your favourite riding event? Dressage, use to be showjumping, some cross country

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? I've had plenty. The first one that comes to mind is going into the dressage arena while a girl was in midtest thinking there was a warm up area I could use until they blew the whistle. It wouldn't have mattered so much if my arch enemy wasn't watching and smirking. We did terrible on our test, my horse broke into the wrong transitions with head straight in the air, body SO tense and ignoring the fact I was on his back. When we were finished, the judges yelled at me loud enough to the point I thought everyone could hear. They yelled things I knew, making me feel as if they REALLY thought I was clueless about everything that just happened. My arch enemy was very satisfied. :evil:


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

1. How old are you?
*20*

2. How old were you when you started riding?
*9*

3. How long have you been riding?
*11 Years now =)*

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you?
*Riding School*

5. How many horses have you had?
*I currently have 7, but if i included the horses i have had and sold, i would have had 11*

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse?
*Well, my worse injury was a raspberry on my elbow. My horse fell over while cantering. Im very lucky, and knock on wood, thats the worst thats happened to me... even after green breaking many two year olds*

7. Are your horses shod or unshod?
*The horses that need shoes are shod (Therapeutic shoes) and the horses that don't need them go barefoot * 

8. Clipped or Unclipped?
* Au Natural! Unclipped*

9. Whats your favourite riding event?
* Trail Trials, Dressage, and just normal backyard Horse Shows. They are so friendly and personal!*

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? 
* I leaned over to pick up a cone, and soon found out my saddle wasn't fastened tight enough.. so i slid, taking the saddle with me. My horse was only 3, and when I fell, he was like "Whats wrong o_o;"*


----------



## Bucko (Dec 3, 2006)

*1. How old are you?* 18
*
2. How old were you when you started riding? *Like... 7

*3. How long have you been riding? * Do the math 

*4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you?* A mixture of instructors and being self-taught 

*5. How many horses have you had?* Eh... officially one.

*6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse?* Broken wrist

*7. Are your horses shod or unshod?* Shod

*8. Clipped or Unclipped?* Totally unclipped

*9. Whats your favourite riding event?* Trail or dressage

*10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment?* Probably when my horse decided to make is own little bucking bronco routine on a trail ride. >_> Stayed on though, the only thing hurt was my pride.


----------



## hunter_princessll==ll (Dec 20, 2006)

Riding Questionairre: 

1. How old are you? 
14
2. How old were you when you started riding? 
8
3. How long have you been riding? 
6 years
4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? 
riding school
5. How many horses have you had? 
none right now
6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? 
hmm...probably when i broke my collar bone.
7. Are your horses shod or unshod? 

8. Clipped or Unclipped? 

9. Whats your favourite riding event? 
hunter/jumper!
10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? 
i forgot a course once at a show...


----------



## Wild_Spirits (Jan 3, 2007)

1. How old are you? 
18
2. How old were you when you started riding? 
rode any chance I could as a kid, but we didn't get horses till I was 17
3. How long have you been riding? 
again... I rode any chance I could when I was a kid
4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? 
I kind of taught myself. I figured out that if you watch enough rodeos and just jump up, you manage alright. I'm actually a decent rider.
5. How many horses have you had? 
We've had up to 8, we're down to 4
6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? 
Had my right leg get messed up a little bit when my horse rolled on me
7. Are your horses shod or unshod? 
unshod
8. Clipped or Unclipped? 
clipped
9. Whats your favourite riding event? 
so far I've only been in one show, I just like riding, but I'm currently training a horse for barrels
10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? 
haven't really had any embarrasing moments, but I had a real good "cowboy" moment. We were all out riding and I had to get down and tighten a saddle. I was getting back on my horse and she started following the other horses as I was getting on and something spooked her and she took off at a hard gallop down the road. Problem became, I barely had one foot in a stirrup and only had ahold of the saddle horn. She threw her head down like she was gonna buck but I managed to get a good handful of mane and yanked her head back bringing her up. I got settled back in the saddle and rode her home.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Riding Questionairre: 

1. How old are you? *14 *

2. How old were you when you started riding? *7*

3. How long have you been riding? *7 years*

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? *Taught at a riding school*

5. How many horses have you had? *None =[*

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? *When I fell off Rosie, one of the school horses at a show. I got hit with a few jump poles, and Rosie got a pole to the neck. I had bruised ribs and a sprained wrist, and she had a lump on her neck.*

7. Are your horses shod or unshod? *Shod.*

8. Clipped or Unclipped? *Clipped (in winter )*

9. Whats your favourite riding event? *Um...I don't really know. I have alot.*

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? *When I was riding Star, and she spooked, and I screamed....*


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

1. How old are you? 16

2. How old were you when you started riding? 12

3. How long have you been riding? 4

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? I have had 4 Instructors all at 1 barn

5. How many horses have you had? 6.....there not mine but I have free access to them, and Myke, in my avatar, i am the only one that does anything with him.

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse?
Concusion, I have been kicked in the shoulder by myke though.
7. Are your horses shod or unshod? myke is unshod and all the others are shod

8. Clipped or Unclipped? bridle path, beard, whiskers, and feathers clipped in the summer.

9. Whats your favourite riding event? ALL, no preferance, just riding.

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? Maybe when I got on viento and I felt like I could not ride at all in front of my farrier and the barn owner...I was just getting on to train him but I had a hard time getting him to listen to me. Guess its not that embarasing, and falling off is always a little embarasing to me.....  I dont have all that many embarasing stories......


----------



## cowpuncher (Dec 27, 2006)

Riding Questionairre:

1. How old are you? 30. 31 next month....Man I'm old. Crap.

2. How old were you when you started riding? 8

3. How long have you been riding? 22+ years, minus a seven year hiatus while I was in the miltary.

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? Neither. I cowboyed with the neighbors, then I cowboyed professionally (not rodeo!) after I left the service. I have also worked with and for trainer in the english and western disciplines that I have managed to pick things up from.

5. How many horses have you had? 7 or 8.....I can count seven off the top of my head. And I know there are one or two I am forgetting.

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? One of my favorite horses happened to go through a barbed wire fence at a high lope, while we were trying to get around some cows. He went to bucking and I got loosened. Not only came up, but ended up with my mecate halfhitched around my leg, so I was hanging upside down, under the horse. I quit counting how many times I got kicked in the head after the sixth. When I did finally manage to cut my way free, and tracked mmy horse down afoot, I made it to the hospital four hours later. I had a concussion, a fractured jaw, a broken arm, and eight broken ribs. Oh, and a torn ligament in my left leg. (The leg that got tied up.). It was quite the exciting little wreck.

7. Are your horses shod or unshod?

8. Clipped or Unclipped?

9. Whats your favourite riding event?

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment?[/quote]


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Well Cow puncher, I see we've got a few things in common all these kids don't have. And that's injuries from horses.

I don't come off very often. In fact pretty seldom. But I've had my share of bucking horses that I've rode out. I don't encourage or look for it, but once in a I just happen to be on the wrong horse in the wrong place.

I was on a young 4 year old Paint that went down in a bog up on the mountain. As it thrashed I went over it's head and ended up under the horse. As the horse continued thrashing to get out the bog he stepped on me and pushed me into the mud. It cracked several ribs and knocked the wind out of me.

But my worst injuries have come when I was not on a horse, but rather working with them while I was walking on the ground.

In 2002, I got my hand caught in a rope and tore off my middle two fingers . They sewed them back on, but they have a lot of numbness.

In Oct 2005, while ground working a 3 year old. He paniced and jumped forward, head butting me in the chest. I fell back and put my left arm out to break the fall. Exploded the ligiments in my left wrist. 4 pins a cast and 6 months later, i got to start trying to use that wrist again. Old men don't bounce very good.

As far as your poll:
1. Age 54
2. started riding at 7-8 years old
3. Off and on since I was a kid. 
4. Self Taught
5. Usually have 4 or 5 at any time
6. Tearing two fingers off.
7 Unshod
8. Unclipped.
9. Trail rides, usually hunting of fishing pack trips
10 None come to mind


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Tearing 2 fingers off?

You win. :wink:


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Win, I didn't win.


A day or two after the accident I went into Sam's
The lady cashier saw my bandages and asked what had happened. I told her and she proceeded to tell me how sorry whe was. She carried on so much it about made me cry feeling sorry for myself.

I went out to the car and sat down and realized, I had sustained a bad injury, but it would not change my life. It was an inconvience. But not a life altering injury. At the time I didn't know if the surgery would save the fingers. But even if I lost them I realized, I would still work, still drive a car, still play with my kids, still own and ride horses. ( by the way, Doc wanted to cut my fingers off and not try to save them. Said I had only a 10-30% chance of saving them, I told him you cut them off I have a ZERO chance of saving them)

I have a brother in law who had a stroke at 45 years old and lost his whole left side. Has a very hard time walking. Can't use his left hand at all. Can't even put his left hand in his pocket when it gets cold. Lost his job, can't find any work. Now that's life altering. 

A riding buddy had a mare go bonkers when a hiker with dog passed him. Horse jumped off a cliff. Broke his back in 5 places. He has had to give up horses. take a maximum dose of Oxicontin daily for the pain. Has to use a cane, and probably will have to use a walker/wheelchair as he gets older. He easily gets tired and his kids had to push him around in wheelchair to go see the Christmas lights this year. His life has changed!

Things happen in life to all of us. We can't avoid that. How we deal with them is our only choice. Those who deal with Life Altering events are the winners.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

There only winners when they have succesfully been able to live there life how with those injuries.


----------



## Sally (Jan 4, 2007)

1. How old are you? 19

2. How old were you when you started riding? Er think around 8

3. How long have you been riding? Since then I suppose!!

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? Myself, then pony club smartened me up!! 

5. How many horses have you had? 3

6. Whatâ€™s the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? Never fell off,,,ive jumped off but not exactly fallen!
. 
7. Are your horses shod or unshod? Shod , especially for the roads!!

8. Clipped or Unclipped? unclipped 

9. Whats your favourite riding event? I dunno really, I like them all!

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? Ohâ€¦thereâ€™s so many its hard to choose oneâ€¦suppose one would be finding that your jodhpurs had ripped in the wrong place, whilst going down a main road. Lovely!!


----------



## cowpuncher (Dec 27, 2006)

Crap, I'm such an idiot, I didn't even finish answering the questions. Sorry, I had a flashback in the middle of typing that wreck story, and had to quit...too traumatic....(Just kidding, Im just an idiot.)
7. Are your horses shod or unshod? Shod. If I'm not going to ride them for a few months I might pull shoes, but I even ride in winter, so they stay shod.

8. Clipped or Unclipped? Uh, bridle paths and cavvy marks get clipped.....nothing else.

9. Whats your favourite riding event? Branding in the spring.

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? Can't say that I have one. Sorry. I don't get embarrassed much.

Painted,

I feel your pain. I have menaged to not lose any appendages, but I do get hurt rather often on the ground. I've been knocked out six times in the last like four months. It sucks, but that's what happens when you work with problem horses.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

That's why you forgot to answer all the questions. Been knocked out too many times. :lol: 

I've still got my fingers. They just don't look the same as my other hand any more. And they have strange finger prints or lack of prints. And when I go break the ice on the tank, I absolutely use my other hand.

I was amazed at how hard that colt head butted me and how fast I hit the ground.


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

Riding Questionairre: 

1. How old are you? 15

2. How old were you when you started riding? 4/5 yrs old

3. How long have you been riding? 10/11 yrs

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? got shoved o apony and gone from there but taught by my mum

5. How many horses have you had? 11 currently but over the yrs loadz! 

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? not had a bad injury (touchwood)

7. Are your horses shod or unshod? half shod other half unshod (ridden shod unridden breeder's shower's unshod)

8. Clipped or Unclipped? same as above 

9. Whats your favourite riding event? inhand(not ridden but still lol and show jumping)

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? getting on and falling off the other side  this happened when i was very young[/b]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

1. How old are you?
*17*

2. How old were you when you started riding? 
*8 was when i got lessons first*

3. How long have you been riding?
*i suck at maths but 9 yrs(i think) *

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? 
*I had lessons for 1 year before buying a horse since then i have had lessons on and off with a tonne of diff instructors and some stuff self taught*

5. How many horses have you had? 
*4 since i was 9, 1 i got when i was 10 and i still have him, i have part owned several show ponies with friends and ridden/trained some for other people( so some were like my own horse)*

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? 
*touch wood only bad bruising*

7. Are your horses shod or unshod? 
*shod if necessary*

8. Clipped or Unclipped? 
*My pony has to be clipped in winter otherwise his coats like a polarbear!*

9. Whats your favourite riding event? 
I* love dressage and Cross Country*

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? 
*I can't think of only one..........................................................okay 1 time at pony club we were practising for mounted games and we were doing stepping stones and as i was dismounting i fell over my own feet(idiot) and my horse took off, everyone thought i had fallen off when i had tripped!*


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

1. How old are you? 16

2. How old were you when you started riding? 5

3. How long have you been riding? Seriously, only for about 7 months but I've been ridin' for 11 years. I sometimes spent 6 months at a time not being able ta ride though so mebbe more like 9 years

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? Completely self-taught until about 2 months ago when I had a teach school me 'bout 8 times. I have stopped lessons though and I'm back on my own and doin' great.

5. How many horses have you had? In my own name, 1. But 9 all in all.

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? Never fallen

7. Are your horses shod or unshod? Unshod

8. Clipped or Unclipped? Never been clipped

9. Whats your favourite riding event? Riddin' open range in the country on fields o' gold. But as far as show typa things go, endurance.

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? Wow, too many ta think of... Well probably the most emberassing was this time when I was stayin' at a dude ranch fer a bit and me and the wrangler took some dudes, that I don't think had ridden before, out on a trail ride an' one of em flipped out sendin' his horse flyin'. I went after em ta tryin catch em and right when I was right bout ta jump on ta the other horse my right foot slipped and I couldn't make the jump. Then my horse took a jump over a log and knocked my head inta a tree branch so I slowed my horse and was rubbin' my head and all. The wrangler ended up goin' for the runaway horse, which hadn't run all that far, and man did he laugh at me though when we got back to the ranch. Everbody found out 'bout it.  It was really emberassing, especially since even the noobs were laughin' at me when I went back ta watch over em.


----------



## heartshunters (Jan 13, 2007)

1. How old are you? *15*

2. How old were you when you started riding? *11*

3. How long have you been riding? *4 years*

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? *riding school*

5. How many horses have you had? *two horses and a pony in the past, but now I lease an appy*

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? *when I broke my arm, and another time when i broke my collar bone*

7. Are your horses shod or unshod? *shoes on the front*

8. Clipped or Unclipped? *not clipped, doesn't need it*

9. Whats your favourite riding event? *hunters and equitation*

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? *when i fell off over a crossrail! *  [/b]


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

1. How old are you? Nineteen

2. How old were you when you started riding? 14 or 15, we didn't own horses until my parents got married

3. How long have you been riding? On and off for the past 4 or 5 yrs

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? I took English lessons for about a month, then my parents taught me western.

5. How many horses have you had? I've had 3 that I payed for, the 3rd being my new filly, though she's the only one that's been in my name. I didn't count my parents.

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? A sprained wrist, I've been pretty lucky so far, I've only fallen a few times, knock on wood

7. Are your horses shod or unshod? Riding horses are shod

8. Clipped or Unclipped? Bridal paths and whiskers in the summer

9. Whats your favourite riding event? All off them  

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? I can honestly say that I haven't had one yet, but I can tell you a funny one about my dad if you all want to hear it :mrgreen:


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

1. How old are you? 14

2. How old were you when you started riding? 10ish

3. How long have you been riding? 4 years

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? umm riding school I guess.....

5. How many horses have you had? none..yet. 1 soon 

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? umm well nothing really. 

7. Are your horses shod or unshod? unshod...i'm keepin it natural

8. Clipped or Unclipped? unclipped 

9. Whats your favourite riding event? natural horsemanship but if that doesn't count jumping 

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? umm probably when Dino fell on me though I don't know why that would be embarassing. I can't really think of any right now


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

ok, i seem to have you all beat. :shock: 

1. How old are you? 
50 

2. How old were you when you started riding? 
sat my first horse at the age of 2

3. How long have you been riding? 
off and on, seriously, since age of 10

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? 
trial and error and some help from my folks (still)

5. How many horses have you had? 
one pony, two horses (one was really my dad's, in the 
beginning, but he adopted me for the rest of his life)

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? 
use to ride bareback broncs as a kid and was thrown on 
my head a few times, and also dragged along a few fences

7. Are your horses shod or unshod? 
unshod in winter (hate iceballs), shod in summer

8. Clipped or Unclipped? 
unclipped 

9. Whats your favourite riding event? 
barrels, poles, trail riding and western pleasure 

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment?
not too long ago i went riding with my friend Terri, who is a
complete novice. my mare spooked and i went off, skidding
along the ground. i, of course, got back on (trembling) and
we rode on. i was sooo embarrassed that with all my
experience, i fell off my horse.


----------



## malf (Jan 19, 2007)

1. How old are you? 
43 

2. How old were you when you started riding? 
i don't

3. How long have you been riding? 
see question 2 

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? 
see question 2) 

5. How many horses have you had? 
we have 3

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? 
i was kicked

7. Are your horses shod or unshod? 
unshod 

8. Clipped or Unclipped? 
clipped

9. Whats your favourite riding event? 
(watching) barrels, poles,

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? 
last summer i decided to get on one of the horses bareback; just got out of the pool. put my boots and hat on (only earing a bathing suit) (oh what i site that was) slid off just in time for the right photo op thanks to me wife...passed the all thru work, etc...

f.y.i. it's my wife that is the rider. i just enjoy watching them, brushing, feeding and cleaning


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Post subject: Whats your riding history? 
Riding Questionairre: 

1. How old are you? 30yrs

2. How old were you when you started riding? 53. How long have you been riding? since then (5)

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? I really learnt myself, I had a few lessons. I just watched and listened alot!!!
5. How many horses have you had? about 106. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? Nothing yet !!7. Are your horses shod or unshod? At the moment unshod

8. Clipped or Unclipped? Unclipped9. Whats your favourite riding event? Barrell, dessage

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? UMMMM not sure, i know that sounds boring but I can't think of one. Sorry


----------



## Razeal (Jan 29, 2007)

Riding Questionairre:

1. How old are you? * 24*

2. How old were you when you started riding? *about 7 or 8*

3. How long have you been riding? *about 17yrs*

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? *Mainly self taught
*
5. How many horses have you had? * Lots*

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? *Shattered Ankle, snapped collarbone and a few concussions
*
7. Are your horses shod or unshod? *Both*

8. Clipped or Unclipped? *Both *

9. Whats your favourite riding event? *Xcountry
*
10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? *Probably getting thrown badly at the beachraces in the parade ring, but they all cheered when I got back on, I also won my race *


----------



## Sundaysilence (Feb 1, 2007)

Riding Questionairre: 

1. How old are you? *17*

2. How old were you when you started riding? *8, but we ended up moving and it took eight more years for me to get back in the saddle.*

3. How long have you been riding?* 1 year in April*

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? *Riding school*

5. How many horses have you had? *None yet*

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? *Just a sore back.*

7. Are your horses shod or unshod? 

8. Clipped or Unclipped? 

9. Whats your favourite riding event? *Every one!*

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? *We were playing a game where one person had to get on behind the "driver", and I didn't have enough room to lean and dismount, so I sort of fell off instead.*[/b]


----------



## TWH_lovin_gal (Feb 1, 2007)

sparky said:


> Riding Questionairre:
> 
> 1. How old are you? *15*
> 
> ...


----------



## QHGurl (Feb 1, 2007)

1. How old are you? 
16

2. How old were you when you started riding? 
12 

3. How long have you been riding? 
well 16-12 is 4 

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? 
Started with lessons, by my trainer

5. How many horses have you had? 
1 (still have him)
6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? 
internal bruising on my hip...
7. Are your horses shod or unshod? 
Unshod
8. Clipped or Unclipped? 
Show season-clipped winter-unclipped
9. Whats your favourite riding event? 
Western pleasure

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? 
When i couln't get on a friends horse, that was short lol and she had to give me a boooooost! LOL


----------



## Desert Rat (Nov 26, 2006)

Riding Questionairre: 

1. How old are you?
69 

2. How old were you when you started riding?
4 

3. How long have you been riding?
65yrs. 

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you?
Guess I taught myself. Pappy put me up and said if ya fall off get back on. 

5. How many horses have you had?
100+ probably. Used to run maustangs in Mexico and break and train commercially. 

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse?
Never hav fallen off but been dumped to many times to mention. Been busted up and many broken bones 

7. Are your horses shod or unshod?
Unshod since we moved back to the desert. I trim my own and have a pair of Boa Boots I use on my saddle mule when I head up into rocky terrain.

8. Clipped or Unclipped?
Unclipped. Used to roach mains and tail base but gnats are so bad that I let them go this year for protection. They are ugly but it keeps the bugs off 

9. Whats your favourite riding event?
Inter collegate rodeo. Used to rodeo and still like to watch the kids ride. Watch Mexican Rodeos every week. 

10


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

1. How old are you? 20 

2. How old were you when you started riding? 3 or so

3. How long have you been riding? about 17 years

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? Ive had 2 instructors, mostly taught by my parents and through trial and error

5. How many horses have you had? alot

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? sprained arm, broken toes... :lol:

7. Are your horses shod or unshod? unshod

8. Clipped or Unclipped? faces, ears, bridle paths and white markings are clipped, thats it for shows. otherwise they are unclipped.

9. Whats your favourite riding event? western pleasure

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? uh Ive had too many to remember!


----------



## Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

1. How old are you? 16

2. How old were you when you started riding? 16

3. How long have you been riding? About 3 months if that

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? Riding College

5. How many horses have you had? 0

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? -

7. Are your horses shod or unshod? -

8. Clipped or Unclipped? -

9. Whats your favourite riding event? Cheltenham Festival (Jump Racing)

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? I dont have one yet


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

Desert Rat said:


> Riding Questionairre:
> 
> 1. How old are you?
> 69


yea!!!!!!!!! i'm not the oldest person here anymore.


----------



## lovesmack (Feb 5, 2007)

1. How old are you? 13

2. How old were you when you started riding? 6

3. How long have you been riding? 7 years

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? Riding School

5. How many horses have you had? 3

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? Bottom lip fell off. literally.

7. Are your horses shod or unshod? She's unshod, waiting for laminitis from a year ago to grow out :/

8. Clipped or Unclipped? Unclipped

9. Whats your favourite riding event? Dressage

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? Falling off over a 1ft jump :0


----------



## ClassyAvitar (Feb 5, 2007)

1. How old are you? 21

2. How old were you when you started riding? 7

3. How long have you been riding? 14 years

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? i have had three instructors but mainly taught myself in the beginning and now

5. How many horses have you had? 7, 2 currently

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? My gelding got spooked when i was jumping him one day and he ran me through a barb wire fence resulting in six scars on my left leg, one so deep the muscle was showing, 45 stitches total, and 4 hours in the hospital. I still bear the wonderful scars and that was in august of 06.

7. Are your horses shod or unshod? unshod, they always are during the winter and when the season comes around i shod them

8. Clipped or Unclipped? unclipped besides their bridle path, ears, and muzzle

9. Whats your favourite riding event? barrel racing, western pleasure, and jumping

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? don't really have one, just being thrown off while training.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 8, 2007)

1. How old are you? 

2. How old were you when you started riding? *12**in a school*

3. How long have you been riding? *2years*

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? *riding school*,*and my friends dad*

5. How many horses have you had?* 0*

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse?* a bruise on my sholder*

7. Are your horses shod or unshod?*no horse *

8. Clipped or Unclipped? *no horse but i like clipped horses*

9. Whats your favourite riding event? *hunts or show jumping I cant decide*

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment?*Dont know*


----------



## kelly (Feb 14, 2007)

*questions*

Riding Questionairre: 

1. How old are you? 34

2. How old were you when you started riding? 6

3. How long have you been riding? since age 6

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? riding school

5. How many horses have you had? owned 4

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? broken leg, concussion

7. Are your horses shod or unshod? both

8. Clipped or Unclipped? un

9. Whats your favourite riding event? combined driving

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? forgetting a course during a jumping competition 
_________________


----------



## jumpingqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

1. How old are you? 16

2. How old were you when you started riding? 5

3. How long have you been riding? 11 years! (wow has it been that long!?)

4. Did you get taught to ride at a riding school, or have parents teach you? Luckily, I have horse crazy parents who were able to teach me, but I love my instructor!

5. How many horses have you had? 7, but right now we only have 2 at the moment

6. Whats the worst injury you have had falling off a horse? I broke my arm once (yikes that hurt!)

7. Are your horses shod or unshod? shod

8. Clipped or Unclipped? clipped

9. Whats your favourite riding event? Jumping! (showing is pretty darn nifty too!)

10. Whats your most embarrassing riding moment? When I was riding in front of all of these older, advanced ladies, and Cotton (my old horse) spooked while we were jumping and this caused me to go flying off of Cotton, which caused me to bang my head pretty darn hard on the jump, thank God I had a helmet on! That thing saved me a LOT of brain cells! But the embarassing thing about the whole situation, was the fact that all of the older and advanced ladies were watching me...... and when I fell off of Cotton, they all came over to me and were like "are you alright, you took quite a bad spill", I dunno why I thought it was so embarrasing, I guess it really wasen't, I was just angry with myself because I was "trying" (trying being the key word here) to show off my so called "amazing" (HA!) jumping skills to the ladies! HA! Well, I guess that plan failed! :lol: Ahhhhhh well, I guess there's always next time! HA! :wink:


----------

